# stretch marks and injecting



## PhoebeC (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello Guys,

Being of the pre-eclampsia my legs ballooned and i now i have huge horrid purple stretch marks on the top of my thighs this is where i inject mainly. Was just wondering if injecting in/near them will make them scar me more?

Dont know if anyone will know. Dont even know why im asking all the years of injecting have ruined my legs anyway.

xxx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 2, 2011)

PhoebeC said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Being of the pre-eclampsia my legs ballooned and i now i have huge horrid purple stretch marks on the top of my thighs this is where i inject mainly. Was just wondering if injecting in/near them will make them scar me more?
> 
> ...



Hey hun, I dont think it will make them scar more if your rotating your sites regularly, I think though once you try it you will know how you feel about it but since the streching makes the skin less firm more thin then maybe the only thing will be that its a bit sore... you might find you dont want to do it there at all  xx


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 2, 2011)

You shouldn't inject into stretch marks at all as either no underlying fat to inject insulin in or the tissue underneath is too damaged and scared..  And it could cuase a lot of stability problems with control...

I've suffered badly with stretch marks over my stomach with my last daughter as she was rather a whopper at 11lb 13oz (plus left with damaged muscles) when I attended DAFNE several years ago, and site/rotation subject came up...  I thought I could put my stretch marks to good use for guidence, then the DSN told me why not

Now I'm on the insulin pump, they do pose a slight problem as I use a 45 degree anlge infusion set, I have to ensure when inserting the canular it doesn't go under one of the scares easiy to avoid though as it hurts if I try or hit the scared tissue..


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Ellie, I thought there might be a horrid reason why i shouldnt

I dont know where i can use at the moment. Because i have spilt tummy muscles so i dont think i cant use my belly yet. And my legs are full of stretch marks, oh well ill manage somehow.

Thanks

xx


----------

